# Flower Shrimp



## Paws Boss (Mar 14, 2014)

I have two Flower Shrimp and I am wondering if anyone has any info on them. I am finding it hard to find anything on the internet. 
They seem happy, and one has shed its exoskeleton once in the last 3 weeks. 
I drop algae wafers near their usual feeding spots, but I'm looking for extra info, such as breeding, "moulting" frequency, etc. 
any and all info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## klauspabst (Feb 17, 2014)

Look up Bamboo Shrimp! 
I got one, i think they are very boring.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

more common name is bamboo shrimp, asian filter shrimp, or even rock shrimp, 

they filter feed so try to put a perch for them in the outflow of your filter, mine sits on a branch in front of my hob most of the time or else she's hiding in her rock cave. funny thing though, since i added a dozen or so orange neo shrimp, she hides more than she used to, i only see her on her perch in the morning before the lights go on.

I've had her almost 2 months now and she's shed once so far, but her color goes darker when she's getting ready to molt again.

as for feeding, i crush up some flakes extra fine when i see her perched sometimes, they don't usually like to graze on the substrate but they will if they are hungry, good water flow will help them filter properly.


----------



## Paws Boss (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Marshall! "Burt" seems to be happy enough and growing. He moves around a lot on his giant drift wood, but I added some spots for him to perch near the filter flow. Do you know much about their reproductive cycle? I don't think I want a million "Burt's" running around, lol. I will look up bamboo shrimp this afternoon


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

as for reproduction, i believe they need brackish water for the larvae to develop similar to amano shrimp, very difficult to bread in the aquarium.

They unfortunately have a higher risk of death at the beginning as they are almost all wild caught and have trouble adapting to the home aquarium. this is also why their lifespan is somewhat vague, i have seen anywhere from 2-5 years depending on age when caught.

I picked the smallest one when i got mine. Hopefully she will be happy for a long while


----------

